# Mike's tapes worked, then I stopped... Help!



## 16204 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi All:I was on about day 25 of Mike's tapes when I decided they were working so well that I quit! Everything came back (IBS-D) tenfold (duh). I am beside myself and so sick of not being able to get a grip on this. One of my biggest problems with listening to the tapes is that I fall asleep. I am just not sure what to do. I have been listening sporadically to the session where you are pulling the cart up the hill and it just isn't working like it did when I listened continuously for 25 days. What should I do? Should I start completely over? My last question is... Can I listen while exercising? That would be a way for me to ensure I am awake during all the sessions. Thank you so much for your reply (in advance of course)!Lesliefromcolorado


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I wouldn't exercise...you aren't supposed to do anything when you listen to the tapes...its a time to relax, and I've read continuously when looking up on the tapes that you can fall asleep while listening and its ok.I usually fall asleep when I listen to them, too. And, I don't know for certain but I would assume start at the beginning of the program and go from there, or else just continue with session 2 and keep going from where you left off...But if it worked continously I'd keep doing that, don't continue listening to them every once in a while when you haven't even completed the program yet.Have you read the booklet that comes with the tapes? I've found that pretty helpful with some of my questions.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Leslie,Gracefully has it right - Mike says to just start over again from the very beginning and stick to the schedule - Be sure to listen attentively to the Introduction - the first CD track one - this will answer most of your questions and give you a solid foundation upon which to build.Also, read your booklet from cover to cover, and on the ranking page, do rank the severity of the symptoms you have as you are experiencing them now, then at the 27 day mark, and again upon completion. If you don't do this, most folks will forget how badly they felt in the beginning - healing can be for some a very gradual process and quite subtle.Sleeping is fine. Don't fight it, and don't worry if you don't "remember" listening to your session. Mike says if you naturally fall asleep, it is what your body needs at the time, and to just go with it. As you progress, there may be times that you sleep, and other times where you drift (sort of that feeling just before you fall asleep, or when you are just waking up) - your subconscious mind still gets it.The fact that you were feeling better, then stopped ahead of time most likely accounts for your seemingly worse setback. The mind needs at least 21 days to start to incorporate the new information, and you were just at that level- that is why Mike has another ranking at day 27.Sometimes patients either give up early because they are helped early on, or because they haven't felt any changes. But it is important to remember that the IBS has been with you much longer than the 100 days and depending upon the severity of your IBS and how long you have had it, the healing timeframe will vary from person to person.Just be gentle with yourself, and begin again. For more info and encouragement, read the featured threads on this forum, and also go to the FAQ page of www.ibscds.com where many common questions are addressed.Also, for any newbies reading - the IBS Audio Program 100 originally was offered in only the tape format, and became affectionately known here on the BB as "Mike's tapes" 6 years ago. But now they are on CDs, which are much more convenient, and eliminates all that rewinding!







Hope this info helps - we are here to support - so let us know how it's going, and enjoy your journey - don't give up, keep listening, and we are here for ya!Thanks Gracefully, for helping too - you were "spot on" as Mike would say, with your reply!Take care.


----------



## 16204 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you, thank you!!! I needed to be reminded about the severity of my symptoms, the length of my IBS-D and the consequences of not sticking to the program. As of May 1, I started completely over. The no-brainer for me here is that the tapes/cds WORKED (originally)! Better than calcium, better than dietary changes, better than nortryptaline, better than Questran, better than anything I have ever tried. I am a believer and I will report back to this board in 27 days and let you all know how I am doing.Leslie


----------



## 14119 (May 29, 2005)

No reports yet?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Leslie, hope you are OK - how's it goin'?







tumtum- thanks for asking!


----------

